# Best BB30 Crank that is not a Dale SL



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I really like the dale SL crank - stiff as all out, light as heck and just a great crank. However, I am 6'3" and the longest it comes is 175mm and I am going either 177.5mm or 180mm. 

What do you think is the best BB30 crank that isn't the Dale SL? Would enjoy hearing from people.


----------



## Thrupnibits (Jul 14, 2010)

Im afraid I dont know the answer to your question, but if you are wanting to sell your Dale SL, Id be interested


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

fsa k-force light,, 553 g )w/o bb) but I think the max is 175..

sram red is good too...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Your best shot is with Campy they offer 180mm crank set.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

ronderman said:


> I really like the dale SL crank - stiff as all out, light as heck and just a great crank. However, I am 6'3" and the longest it comes is 175mm and I am going either 177.5mm or 180mm.
> 
> What do you think is the best BB30 crank that isn't the Dale SL? Would enjoy hearing from people.


Get a D/A crank in the length you desire and try out the Wheels Manufacturing BB30 adaptors. They allow you to use a standard Shimano style crank in the BB30 bearings. I haven't tried them, just saw them available.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

SRAM Red are available up to 177.5...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

2 things.

1. no one _needs_ a 177.5 or 180. I have a 36" inseam and a size 11.5-12 foot and rock 172.5s. Zinn says I need a 190.......... The UoU study puts that one down as well as the UCSD stuff from Hull. Get a 175. The UoU had 3-4 cyclist over 6'2". Of the 14-20 (can't recall) the optimum length was a 170. You'll not loose anything with a 175. However, as mentioned, Sram makes the Red in a 177.5 and as of 8/15 sunday night QBP has 10 standards and 12 compacts in stock. CR2118 and CR2148 respectively.

2. FSA sucks...... BB30 in this order: Cannondale; Sram; Zipp; Lightning; Campy/Shimano with an adaptor; flinstone-ing the bike; running instead, taking up kintting, FSA. They _still_ have not fixed the damn delam issue with the NDS insert. Still. seriously, wtf.....

Starnut


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1. no one _needs_ a 177.5 or 180. I have a 36" inseam and a size 11.5-12 foot and rock 172.5s. Zinn says I need a 190.......... The UoU study puts that one down as well as the UCSD stuff from Hull. Get a 175. The UoU had 3-4 cyclist over 6'2". Of the 14-20 (can't recall) the optimum length was a 170. You'll not loose anything with a 175. However, as mentioned, Sram makes the Red in a 177.5 and as of 8/15 sunday night QBP has 10 standards and 12 compacts in stock. CR2118 and CR2148 respectively.
> 
> ...



yep I second that. FSA SUCKS


----------



## timdavis130 (Sep 14, 2009)

*FSA Sucks?*

I seem to see a lot of people saying that FSA sucks, can someone please elaborate as to why? 

I need to buy a BB30 crankset and while I use SISL on one bike, I might get a different crankset for the bike I am building now, as my goal is a much lower cost build. '

Thanks!


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

what would be the benefit of having a longer crank arm ?? What would it help with that simply raising the seat a few MM wouldnt fix ??


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

timdavis130 said:


> I seem to see a lot of people saying that FSA sucks, can someone please elaborate as to why?
> 
> I need to buy a BB30 crankset and while I use SISL on one bike, I might get a different crankset for the bike I am building now, as my goal is a much lower cost build. '
> 
> Thanks!


pedal insert delams and the NDS fixing cup delam. 

Cheap? get Force.

Starnut


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok let me get this straight. Having Shimano cranks I pulled from another frame to install on my Super I can get the BB30 adapters and I can do away with the extra bottom bracket. So the adapters work with the BB30 bearings? Maybe saving some weight.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Will these work with Dura ace 7900?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

yes

Starnut


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Starnut....if I used those adapters, they work well? Complaints? Stiff, quiet, etc?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Starnut....if I used those adapters, they work well? Complaints? Stiff, quiet, etc?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

they work fine. It's still not a BB30 though.

Starnut


----------

